# Help Coding Biopsy



## kristaw@rochester.rr.com (Mar 29, 2011)

What CPT Code would you use???

Reason for exam- CT Guidance to obtain paraspinal thoracic, lung mass biopsy

Under CT guidance, utilizing sterile technigue, and local anesthesia, multiple core biopsies via posterior approach were obtained from the area. Thoracic mass area on the left. This was evaluated by laboratory personnel on site. Post scanning revealed no significant change. No pneumothorax. Patient tolerated the procedure well and left are without complaint.

Thank you-Krista-CPC-A


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Mar 31, 2011)

21550 for the biopsy
77012 for the CT guidance

I work for a Radiology IDTF and that is all we would bill per your small report. If you work in a hospital you would need anesthesia code and drugs used.

Also depending on what type of scan was done post biopsy we would also bill that. Like if it was an MRI or something. Usually that would be on a separate report for us.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rjburd68 (Mar 31, 2011)

If it's a lung mass, wouldn't you use 32405? I can see the use of 21550 if it's soft tissue in the neck or thorax but in the original post it says lung mass. I just want to clarify. 
Thanks


----------

